
What 2012 Holds for Google - FluidDjango
http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/01/02/what-2012-holds-for-google/
======
richardburton
I wish that 2012 would hold just one thing for Google: focus.

    
    
      - Focus on making the first web-based Excel-killer.
      - Focus on making GMail *really, really, really fast*.
      - Focus on fewer products, not more.
    

Those are the three things that drive me _insane_ about Google. Despite their
resources Microsoft Office is still better than Google Docs, GMail is still
sluggish and yet they still keep releasing new products. So frustrating.

~~~
willnorris
Google most certainly has been focusing this past year, and will continue to
do so into 2012. It wasn't just rhetoric when Larry said back in July:
"Greater focus has also been another big feature for me this quarter--more
wood behind fewer arrows".
([https://plus.google.com/106189723444098348646/posts/dRtqKJCb...](https://plus.google.com/106189723444098348646/posts/dRtqKJCbpZ7))

~~~
richardburton
Which of the first two items on my list have been solved?

------
mrpollo
I only want them to keep pushing search forward, i get a feeling we are going
nowhere in that end

